# Hunting Working Airedale Nationals



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Last weekend the HWA held its National event including Hunting Instinct test for young dogs,Fur Tests Junior Senior Master and Upland (JSM) and Retrieving (JSM) in Bremen Ohio. We were fortunate to have great weather and Ben Martin of Spaniel fame provide seminars and participate in judging of events. Some idea of the event can be garnered from just released facebook photos.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4....47891668&type=1

My girl Kasbah did us proud winning this award.
She is German dog i imported at 8 weeks..She has been hell on wheels ever since.Now working as the only Dale in Gateway retriever club and running with the big boys.
Henry Johnson is considered the George Washington of hunting Airedales and long time contrbutor to Full Cry monthly.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's pretty neat. Congratulations.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks...the Hunting Instinct test for young dogs was hugely interesting.
Marked differences in sound (blank gun) reaction, response to scent,water , intensity of lure chase,reaction to game(chukar),bidability.
Dogs teated represented show lines,old American hunt,German,etc
They are all Airedales but great intra breed variability.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HUGE congrats! 
Is Henry Johnson still around? I met him some 20 yrs ago at a terrier event and he was pretty old then. I see the Jr. Maybe a son?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Way Cool!! Congrats.

T


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Henry Johnson Jr. Is now 87 and still living in Tenn.
He was an important figure in resuscitating the American Airedale as a hunting dog.
The same forces were at work for 50 years that were present in " improving" the breed as we have seen with GSDs,Rotts,Irish setters etc.

BTW the back ground now of many up coming hunt Airedales are Sport ((VPG ). Seems like certain qualities involving prey drive are readily transferable to different venues and goals.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well 20 yrs ago he would have been 67. DAMN! That's where I'm at now but I'm sure I don't look as old as he did then. 8-[8-[:---) :grin: :wink:
I believe the terriers have an advantage in "bringing them back" simply because of their attitude. Even the show folks want a lot of kick ass attitude in their dogs. Without it a terrier will never win in the show ring and they will never make it in the ground....if they even enter. Ditto on the Dales, Kerrys, Irish and the other big uns, for the most part.


----------

